# update! on homemade squirrel calls



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

a friend and i have found out that if you roll your tounge in your mouth so its like a funnel the smaller part closer to your throat and make a clicking noise its makes squirrels turn their heads and come closer. also rubbing to quarters together makes a scratchy noise they come closer to.if anyone has any questions or comments just ask


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

the tounge worked noddent get the quortes to doit thow


----------

